
Show HN: Halfmoon – Bootstrap alternative with a built-in dark mode - darkhorse13
https://www.gethalfmoon.com/
======
stephenr
This looks quite good, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to support the
`prefers-color-scheme` media query (yet).

~~~
darkhorse13
It does this via JavaScript: [https://www.gethalfmoon.com/docs/core-
javascript-library/#se...](https://www.gethalfmoon.com/docs/core-javascript-
library/#setting-preferred-theme-onload)

